# Probleme mit Flowplayer



## Xidoni (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi zusammen 

Ich hab folgenes Problem 

Der flowplayer geht bei mir nicht mehr muss ich mir da was zu runterladen ??

Immer wenn ich den Stream angclick kommt eine Fehlermeldung 

200, Stream not found .....

Und es rührt sich nix, ich kann da seit wochen keine Buffedshow ansehen, oder anders was über diesen Flowplayer angeboten wird.

Benutze folgendes Windows und Browser 

Win 7 - 64bit mit Firefox

Wär nett wenn man mir helfen könnte


----------



## Lillyan (24. Dezember 2009)

Hast du zufällig einen Ad-blocker laufen? Dann mach den mal aus :>


----------

